# 1st IUI clomid help



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi lovely ladies, 

Due to start my first IUI round with CRGH this month so will join that buddy group when it runs but had a q I hope someone may be able to answer.

I've been told to call them on the first day of my next period and start taking clomid on day 2, but haven't got any clomid nor have been told how to get any..
Am I worried over nothing, and do they prescribe over the phone when you call??

Have left a vm and email with them but no response as usual...

Yours frustrated!

Xx


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Hey Mrsfw. Firstly good luck with your journey really hope it's a short one and you get the BFP you want.

I take clomid on day 2 to 6 as well and I got a prescription from my consultant for 4 months worth. I'm not doing it with iui though so don't know if it makes a diff but doubt it. Don't worry about not having them right now though as you can go to your hospital pharmacy and get them that day once you have the prescription. 

When are you due to start your next cycle? There's also a 2ww forum that you might find useful. I'm on that one too and the girls are really supportive when we naturally start to over-analyse EVERYTHING lol. Good luck again Hun.x.x


----------



## Mrsfw (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you so much for the super speedy reply, that has really helped already! I'm due on in 9 days so was panicking about not having a prescription! I will have a look at the other threads and good luck to you too! X


----------



## Moonaomimoo (Nov 24, 2014)

Your welcome Hun. Yeah you've def got time then. Also I fell pregnant on my first clomid cycle. Unfortunately it was a chemical but it was the first positive I've ever had so def a good thing if you're on it. Fingers crossed for you hun.x.x


----------

